# Unicorn tip today



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

My first ride today was about 25 minutes. The lady handed me a cash tip and I figured it as a couple ones. I went to DD to get a coffee and used my tip. Hidden inside the 3 singles was a five dollar bill making the tip 8 bucks for a 12 dollar fare.
I thought that was very generous. It reminded me of how things were pre pandemic and how rare these tips are now.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

2 more dollars and you can have an apple pie with your happy meal lol. you want a unicorn? here is just one example. took a guy to a dispensary,no kb...had a conversation with him that turned into a 38 dollar in app ride and a 120 cash tip. I could go on with other examples but i think you get the point.


----------



## Sofapotato (Apr 20, 2019)

An adult bragging about making $8 tells you all you need to know about the state of America🤣💩


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

No cash tips this week but I was a bit surprised by this one as I only accepted to get closer to home.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> View attachment 619486
> 
> 
> No cash tips this week but I was a bit surprised by this one as I only accepted to get closer to home.


That is a unicorn!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dupe


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ubercrashdummy said:


> View attachment 619486
> 
> 
> No cash tips this week but I was a bit surprised by this one as I only accepted to get closer to home.


Outstanding !!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Once got a tip of over $50. It was Christmas Eve and the customer tried ordering from Dickey’s BBQ Pit. He was told they were out of meat!

He placed another order with an upscale fast casual restaurant which I delivered. It worked out great for me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Once got a tip of over $50. It was Christmas Eve and the customer tried ordering from Dickey’s BBQ Pit. He was told they were out of meat!
> 
> He placed another order with an upscale fast casual restaurant which I delivered. It worked out great for me.


That's a great story !


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> how rare these tips are now.


Wrong. More like how rare they have always been!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wrong. More like how rare they have always been!


Get this when Uber put tipping on the app they actually had a promotion week where they matched every tip on your app.
I put this up there with my 1000 dollar yearly bonus I got right before the stocks IPO.
I may as well include a hand signed Christmas card from corporate in my state.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Once a year , I get a relatively a big tip.
Like $20 tip for a $5 ride.
Some people are really generous.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sofapotato said:


> An adult bragging about making $8 tells you all you need to know about the state of America🤣💩


Hey, you're going to need that $8 for the gas tank.


----------

